# Hot water discharge



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone fish hot water discharge at power plants in the winter 

I used to pretty regularly fish the Crombie plant (trash to steam?) discharge at Spring City on the Schuykill river. I can recall catching LM, SM, carp and other panfish while it was snowing 

Here's a link from another year:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23340

Anyone else fish the warm waters in the winter?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i used to fish the Dickerson power plant discharge...it's been a long time though. i cant remember what i even used to catch, it wa either SM or catfish..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep. Biggest striper I can remember out of Lake Norman came out of "the hot hole" when it was snowing like a sob.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> used to fish the Dickerson power plant discharge


Dickerson is a killer sm spot


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

very interesting! never even thought about that.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sometimes*

The BF England plant off the GSP is a good spot.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Years ago I remember hearing or reading about catching hybrid stripers in the Conowingo Reservoir in the warm water discharge at Peach Bottom nuclear plant. I wonder if that's still the case?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

NEIV164Owl said:


> Years ago I remember hearing or reading about catching hybrid stripers in the Conowingo Reservoir in the warm water discharge at Peach Bottom nuclear plant. I wonder if that's still the case?



I would think so ... never fished there, but I recall that a relative of my wife (who works there) said it's a good spot to fish for winter stripers


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

fish these places when it is NASTY outside....cold cold cold cold...it'll push them to it


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Anyone fish hot water discharge at power plants in the winter
> 
> I used to pretty regularly fish the Crombie plant (trash to steam?) discharge at Spring City on the Schuykill river. I can recall catching LM, SM, carp and other panfish while it was snowing
> 
> ...


Found this interesting quote in that thread .. It was January with 60 degree temps and mid to upper 40's for water temps ... I remember guys standing on the beach in shorts and catching slammer blues 


jay b said:


> Pick your days !! Take this Thurs. or Fri. for example. My reasoning should be as obvious as the smile on WAVY TV10 John Cash's face and that's the snap of warm weather. The water temps are still hovering in the 45-47*F range and that's the biggest factor this time of year. With the temps getting into the 60's for the next couple of days it'll only get better/warmer. For the resident fish that spend the winter, that's all they need to get the urge to put on the feed bag. So anytime we get a few days in a row of above normal temps, like this week just pick a spot and try your luck, you'll be suprised.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

hengstthomas said:


> Found this interesting quote in that thread .. It was January with 60 degree temps and mid to upper 40's for water temps ... I remember guys standing on the beach in shorts and catching slammer blues


Some food for thought


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

So what the deal is? Can ya eat them stripers from there? Are there any sketchy reports about em'?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> So what the deal is? Can ya eat them stripers from there? Are there any sketchy reports about em'?


Someone is eating those fish 
Stripers migrate and even if you cant catch a keeper and you buy some rockfish they are one and the same ... When these fish start to migrate out of the warmwater area there will be folks all down the ocean front eating them .. 
Just leave the 2 tailed 3 eyed glow in the dark ones ALONE


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

My wife used to work for North Anna Nuclear power station, she has seen people caught a lot of big stripers from warm water discharge. Many big stripers lurking around discharge aggressively feeding on live and dead fish from intake cool water. From the guess parking lot I could see people (employee) fishing. After 911, for security reasons they won't let outside people come close to fishing. 
The water is returned to the lake slightly warmer than when it was taken. The warm water discharge from the power station may actually be helping fish thrive during cold winter temperatures, the water returning to the lake is often seven degrees warmer than normal or ambient temperature. This influx of warm water in the winter makes a winter haven for baitfish and gamefish such as striper.
The fishes are safe to eat.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> > North Anna Nuclear power station
> 
> 
> Again another one of mine old stomping grounds ...I used to livling blue back herrings off the cat walk.
> ...


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Any word on CIPP? Is it still off limits for the bank fishermen? 

A close place to wet a line and catch a little bit of everything in the dead of winter. Shame how the litter bugs ruined a good place!


PS - the PP in Alexandria isn't what it use to be either - I think most of the fish are hanging over on the MD side where the water stays warmer.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> the PP in Alexandria


Tommy

Is it on !!!!!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

NEIV164Owl said:


> Years ago I remember hearing or reading about catching hybrid stripers in the Conowingo Reservoir in the warm water discharge at Peach Bottom nuclear plant. I wonder if that's still the case?





fishhead said:


> I would think so ... never fished there, but I recall that a relative of my wife (who works there) said it's a good spot to fish for winter stripers


A friend of mine works at Peach Bottom - I'll have to ask him how and where we can get in down there to check it out.

That sounds like a good close to home winter possibility... 

Steve


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Check out this post from an old thread...*



NEIV164Owl said:


> Years ago I remember hearing or reading about catching hybrid stripers in the Conowingo Reservoir in the warm water discharge at Peach Bottom nuclear plant. I wonder if that's still the case?


I got... 

...a 4lb'r from below Conowingo dam about 25 years ago (CC rattlin' shad - predates the rat-l-trap), and an 8lb'er about 22 years ago on a sluggo from the warm water discharge at Peachbottom nuclear power plant. I suspect that post-9/11 it will now be a no-no as well. 


http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46939&highlight=target


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

NEIV, im close to peach bottom as well, and very interested...pm me if you hear anything?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe some of the NJ folks can chime in on this. 20 years ago the discharge area from the Forked River N plant was productive not sure anymore. Philly Jack


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Tommy Robinson said:


> The PP in Alexandria isn't what it use to be either - I think most of the fish are hanging over on the MD side where the water stays warmer.


Dis be true at Blue Plains...no bank access and workable only by boat


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Any word on CIPP? Is it still off limits for the bank fishermen?
> 
> A close place to wet a line and catch a little bit of everything in the dead of winter. Shame how the litter bugs ruined a good place!


I was on Bush River today and didn't make it down to check out CIPP...I'll be through there over the weekend...possibly tomarrow to scout whether its a bank or boat deal for this winter


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Anyone fish hot water discharge at power plants in the winter


I been fishing them since I was a kid...started at Carroll Island then jumped around over the years. Bank fish where convenient or, where there's no foot access, boat to the nearest bank or fish from the boat depending on species chased. Branched out to water treatment plant discharges too...very overlooked and definitely a sleeper for off-season fishing


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's one for the Caroll Island warm water discharge way-back machine...me as a kid fishing off the bridge during summer in...1972

Place hasn't changed much...except that I was a LOT skinnier and it was cleaner then


----------

